# 07 vs 08 2.5l engine



## corallini081 (Jul 9, 2007)

So I'm in the market for another car and found a couple rabbits that seemed like a good deal. Did some quick research on them and found that the 08 engine is actually rated to 170 hp while the 07 and down is only rated to 150. 

I read an article saying that there may have been different variations is environment etc cause them to be rated higher and when both cars where dyno'd there was only a tiny difference in torque. 

Tried searching on the forum with no luck so if someone has some info on this please chime in! 

I went and test drove an 07 today, could not find any 08's in my price range, so would it be worth the wait for the extra so called "20 hp?"


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

yes get the 08+ there are plenty of threads about this
there were problems with the earlier 2.5ls
and the 08 is the most tuner friendly untill companies start cracking the 09+ecus


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

08 2.5L adds VVT to the exhaust.
There is no power gain from this.

150 vs 170 hp makes no difference interms of max power.

09 changed to new ecu. most obvious is maf has been removed.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Jefnes3 said:


> 08 2.5L adds VVT to the exhaust.
> There is no power gain from this.
> 
> 150 vs 170 hp makes no difference interms of max power.
> ...


This


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

So that's vvt on both the intake and exhaust cam with the 08 engine? Which way do the cams move? I assume advance on the intake and retard on the exhaust?


----------



## steve89 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a 07 and my ex has a 08. I enjoyed driving the 08 more. Felt smoother and a tad faster. And then there are the obvious reason 08 are better due to chains and other odds and ends. But I got a good deal on my 07 so I just went with it.

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

STILL throwing that crap out there about VVT in the exhaust? It's been a few years..... Figured you would have taken an engine apart and actually see there is no adjustment on the exhaust side. 

tuning and intake manifold are the main differences between the two. The 08 revs higher and makes power at a higher rpm.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the 20hp gain comes from the ECU.

But anyway different intake manifold + cam grind.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Rustler, my bad. You're correct.


-Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya, I have an 08 here, there is no VVT- plus the cam part numbers are the same for all years, and the exhaust cam has no provisions for vvt.


----------

